# Royal Canin Sponsers Puppy Mill Conference!



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone read this?? Any thoughts? 


Royal Canin sponsors Puppy Mill Misery
Admin | May 3, 2008 4:31 pm 
I was forwarded the following information this week, and as a dog lover who is firmly opposed to commercial breeding operations and puppy mills, I think it is important to spread the word:

The Hunte Corp, the largest distributor of puppy mill puppies in the U.S. is hosting its 9th annual "Breeder Educational Conference" on the weekend of September 26th and 27th at the John Q Hammons Convention Center in Joplin, MO.

As per John Sibley's Blog, sponsors of this conference include Nutri Source Dog Food and Royal Canin. As of April 29th, Nutri Source has withdrawn (a big "thank you" to them!), and one of the people who were to be featured as keynote speakers has also withdrawn from participation.

I contacted Royal Canin, asking about their involvement, but have not received a reply yet. If you care about the plight of tens of thousands of dogs literally bred to death in disgusting puppy mills so their sickly and often temperamentally unsound puppies can be sold at pet stores at an immense profit, please take a few minutes and use their email contact form to tell them that you do not do business with companies supporting such misery:

http://www.royalcanin.us/contact/default.aspx

Other keynote speakers at this conference include:

Dr. Carmen L. Battaglia, American Kennel Club Board of Directors

Jerold S. Bell, DVM, Tufts University School of Veterinary Medicine

Patti Strand, AKC Board member and president of NAIA (a group that represents breeders, pet shop owners etc.)

Visit our forum and the news archive.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I just emailed them, thanks for this post! Oh and I see that the AKC is going to be there, how interesting!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh wow. I just switched to RC.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Businesses like the Hunte Corp. are very difficult to stop because they are so big and have so much money. The more pressure they get about it, the better. The vets and trainers should be contacted also. They should feel ashamed of themselves for participating.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Why is the AKC involved?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO...
> Other keynote speakers at this conference include:
> 
> Dr. Carmen L. Battaglia, American Kennel Club Board of Directors
> ...


... who is also on the Board of Directors of the German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Class of 2009.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hunte's motto is, "The world's leading distributor of purebred puppies to pet stores." That, in and of itself, is really frightening. And of course the AKC is in bed with this corporation. Imagine how much money they get from people registering their Hunte puppies! 

I'm doing a little reading...this is a $$BIG$$ business. Here's an article about a fire that killed 60 puppies traveling in one of their trucks. Check out the volume of puppies moving through the pet store in NE: http://www.thedogpress.com/SideEffects/06_Hunte_PuppyDeaths_08.asp


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This is soo sad


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

if this is true, maybe this is why Royal Canin prices are so high for the so so quality of the food. not only do they have to pay for their reasearch & development and nutritional studies, but they also need extra money to sponsor such events.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I sent my email; thank you for the link.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I sent my email also. I hope we can make a difference.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got an email Royal Canin, they are withdrawing from the conference.!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is great news! See, we really CAN make a difference!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

That's great!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got my email too! whooo hoo! Doesn't it feel good to make a difference?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mygsdpattonI just got my email too! whooo hoo! Doesn't it feel good to make a difference?


me too!!







WE ARE AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*EMAIL FROM ROYAL CANIN.*

I just got an email from royal canin!! i know some of u emailed them about the puppy mill and WE ARE AWESOME!!














this is what the email i received said..

Dear Steve, 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us. At Royal Canin, we place a high value on sharing what we know about dogs and cats and their nutritional needs. Our focus is on improving the health of pets through nutrition, and we believe that education is a key factor in implementing improvement. We feel that educating members of the breeding community on the benefits of nutrition helps improve the health of pets. 

As a result of feedback like yours, we have reconsidered our position and decided to withdraw from this conference. 

Thank you for taking the time to express your opinion and for your shared devotion to animals. 

If you have further questions, please reply with your telephone number, and we will contact you directly. 

Regards, 

Royal Canin USA, Inc


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mygsdpattonI just got my email too! whooo hoo! Doesn't it feel good to make a difference?
> ...


I received my email too! Glad to learn the good news!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

hmm, i didn't get an e-mail- oh well, doesn't really matter...what matters is they pulled out of the conference


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: EMAIL FROM ROYAL CANIN.*

I just checked and I got the same one... YEA.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just read this!!! Good for RC. Now we need to start on the AKC!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Great news, I love their food and was torn about supporting them.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI just read this!!! Good for RC. Now we need to start on the AKC!!!



NY Switchboard: 
phone: (212) 696-8200
fax: (212) 696-8299
Use this number if you are uncertain what department or whom to call for non-registration related matters. 


Maybe if we call this # AKC got it off their website.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

That's our food. YAY!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's awesome that they pulled out of the conference!


----------

